
Show HN: Graphite V2 – Cross protocol decentralized productivity suite - jhunter1016
https://app.graphitedocs.com
======
helb
If you just want to see what it looks like:
[https://www.graphitedocs.com/img/docs.gif](https://www.graphitedocs.com/img/docs.gif)

------
jhunter1016
Hey all! I'm Justin, the founder of Graphite. Graphite is a decentralized,
secure, and private productivity suite. Think of it as a secure and private
alternative to G-Suite and Dropbox. Graphite has been around for about a year
now with continued improvements in that time. But today marks the biggest
release in its short history.

Version 2 of Graphite brings the promise of user-selected storage providers to
fruition. Users can now select Blockstack's Gaia storage, IPFS, Dropbox, or
Google Drive. It also brings the introduction of a new authentication option.
Previously, users could only sign in with Blockstack. Now, they can sign in
with uPort.

Even with these changes, users will be able to collaborate like they always
have, and everything remains encrypted with keys the user owns. Graphite, as
far as I can tell, is the first app to offer decentralized collaboration
across protocols.

There may be some bugs as this was a huge rewrite of the entire app, so please
let me know if you find any. But I'd also love general feedback. Thanks!

